# Doing fade paint jobs... need advice



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

hey guys i been away for a while going to school, and running my own mechanic shop. i have been doing paint jobs on the side for several years. mostly repairs and simple stuff. i want to take it up a notch on this next paint job.

one of my customers wants a fade from black to red. i have never attempted this yet and was needing some advice on where to start. i have seen several factory paint jobs that are faded and they look awesome.

im thinking i have to mix the paint into intercoat or blending clear to thin it out as you get to the transition. Im going with black and a dark red so the change wont be so dramatic.

of course im going to be doing a couple of test panels before attempting this. 

anyone have some experience with this?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

we done our shop truck like your talking...dark red on top and fades down into black...ill get a pick monday and since i dont do fades oand didnt paint this truck, ill ask the other painter what exactly they done

i think the sealed the truck in black first then went from there, but ill find out all the steps


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

My daily beater
































Started out by spraying the lower color first,take it up further than you want the transition to start.
I then sprayed the dark green,keep the color up higher on your first step so you have room to fade,I then cut the dark green about a 1/4 with the lighter color,then 1/3,then 1/2 and 1/2,so you get a smooth stransition,once you get to the final stages of the blend,i cut the base color with a clear base so it's transparent,leaving the lighter base to show through the darker color(like candy).
Hope that helps,kinda confusing to explain,but it's really easy to spray.
I've done orange to yellow fade on a newer tahoe as well,(ill try and dig up pix),top coated it after with a gold/green pearl which made it really pop.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

i apreciate that lowdeville. ok so im going to mix the two bases together as you get closer to the middle about 1:1. Then cut the 1:1 mix with intercoat. about how much intercoat are we talking 1:1 or more?


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

@74olds. if you could post that would be awesome. im going black on top red bottom.

also does it matter if the paint is mettalic or not?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

tearitup said:


> i apreciate that lowdeville. ok so im going to mix the two bases together as you get closer to the middle about 1:1. Then cut the 1:1 mix with intercoat. about how much intercoat are we talking 1:1 or more?


Depends on the color how much i'd cut it with clear base,some base cover better others are naturaly transparent,just start at like 4:1 and work your way up(you should get a rough idea of transparency on your mixing stick).
Doesn't matter if it's solid or metallic,process is the same.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> My daily beater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you call yourself a "painter", this the last guy you want too take any advice from, looks like a maaco one day paint job :uh: :barf:


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> you call yourself a "painter", this the last guy you want too take any advice from, looks like a maaco one day paint job :uh: :barf:


he sure as hell offered more advice than you did.

why dont you post some pics of the fades youve done.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i didnt get a chance to get a pic of our shop truck today cuz the owner had it for personal use...i texted his cousin and he was supposed to send me a pic but didnt so hopefully tomorrow...plus i was busy today trying to make a check


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

still forgot to ask the painter who done it what actual steps he took but here it is...i was at the main dealership and it was out back in the shade

red to black fade


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> you call yourself a "painter", this the last guy you want too take any advice from, looks like a maaco one day paint job :uh: :barf:


It did say beater daily at the top,which it is.:h5:
Feel free to educate us on proper painting techniques,this is what he's asking for.


----------



## liamD (Feb 26, 2014)

Painting a car shouldn't be hard, for many, a ton of work goes into making car paint including car paint testing. Car paint screening consists of subjecting shades of paint to years of intense climate conditions to see if it can stand up. Article source: Car Paint Testing.


----------

